# Pot mit wechselbarem Boden???



## Terence Skill (23. November 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich Pöte, bei denen der Boden herausschraubbar ist? wenn nein, warum gibt es die nicht? es wäre doch viel einfacher verschiedene böden zu bauen, für die verschiedenen sockel, die dann mit dem rohr verschraubt werden. so kann man jedesmal einen speziell für diesen sockel hergestellten boden verwenden. man könnte ein schönes feingewinde nehmen, durch die kälte sollte es sich auch selber abdichten bzw wenn die dichtflächen gedreht werden, sind sie eh dicht. so bräuchte man dann nur noch verschiedene böden verkaufen. wird für beide parteien billiger. ausserdem würde ich eine art spinnenbeine für die befestigung konstruieren. diese würden mit einem abstand von 50-60cm dafür sorgen das einzig der boden des potes auf der cpu aufliegt und sonst keinerlei besfestigung am board benötigt wird. ich hoffe ihr versteht in etwa wie ich das meine. den pot mit dem board zu verschrauben is doch blöd... mit den spinnenbeinen würde der pot genau auf die cpu ausgerichtet werden können ohne das dafür am board gefummelt werden muss. ich frag mich warum es sowas noch nicht gibt, oder gibt es das etwa?

MfG Terence


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2009)

Es ist wesentlich einfacher eine Multisockelhalterung zu bauen als zig verschiedene Böden. 

Es gibt verschraubte Pots aber diese werden normalerweise nur ein mal zusammengebaut und dann nicht mehr verändert.

Ähm es liegt doch sowieso immer nur der Boden auf der CPU auf? Ich weiß nicht genau wie du das meinst. Des weiteren braucht man eine richtige Halterung um einen vernünftigen Anpressdruck aufzubauen.


----------



## Terence Skill (23. November 2009)

hmm ja ok, ich meinte damit das dann nur der boden des pottes aufsitzen würde und sonst keinerlei verschraubung etc nötig wären. mit schraubaren böden wäre man für die zukunft bestens gerüstet. diese multisockelböden müssen ja immer einen kompromiss bilden, um auf allen sockeln zu funktionieren. ein optimierter boden bringt doch bestimmt bessere leistung? und ob sie auf neuere sockel passen ist dann auch wieder fraglich. die halterung mit spinnenbeinen wäre doch sicher praktisch. man könnte ja dafür sorgen das der pott mit dem ganzen gewicht aufliegt und dieser anpressdruck reicht doch vollkommen. theoretisch müsste man doch nichtmal komplett auftauen um ein anderes board drunter zu packen? und die kompabibilität zu fast allen boards wäre gewährleistet?


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. November 2009)

Jede CPU ist in sofern gleich, dass sie auf dem Die einen Heatspreader hat. Bei Intel ist der meist ein wenig gebogen, aber unterschiedlich stark, daher bekommt man die beste Wärmeübertragung wenn man die CPU Plan schleift. Ich versteh deshalb grad nicht, wie du den Boden für spezielle CPU's optimieren willst.

Und ein bisschen mehr Druck als das Eigengewicht schadet sicher nicht.


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2009)

Dazu bräuchtest du aber einen MonsterPot mit einer Menge Gewicht. Das Gewicht der normalen Pots mit 1-2kg wird da nicht ausreichen.

Kannst du mal eine Skizze o.Ä. von den Spinnenbeinen machen? Kanns mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. November 2009)

ich kann mir das jetzt irgend wie auch nicht vorstellen. aber Fakt ist doch der das ein Pot der auf ein AM3 passt auch auf ein C2Q passt solange die halterungen dafür ausgelegt sind. die größe der Headspeaders, ist doch fast gleich, zudem kommt es bestimmt nicht auch 2 bis 3 mm2 an, da das Die nur in der Mitte sitzt und der Headspeader nur als Schutz udn bessere Wärmeableitung, über eine Größere Fläche sorgen soll.


Edit: @*der8auer:* kannst du nicht mal eine Skizze rein stellen das er weiß wie ein Pot von dir außsieht!?


----------



## Terence Skill (23. November 2009)

dann nehmen wir mal an das die spinnenbeine fest auf dem tisch befestigt sind, so wie das board auch. dann könnte man den anpressdruck stufenlos erhöhen oder verringern. ich hab ma ne skizze angehängt, entschuldigt die schlechte quali der zeichnung *g einmal die draufsicht (das graue stellt das board da) und einma ne seitenansicht. ich hoffe du erkennst was ich meine. da wo der üfeil ist, könnte man eine vorrichtung zum erhöhen oder verringern des druckes bauen. so wäre man komplett unabhängig und müsste nicht umständlich den pott am board verschrauben. ist aber auch nur so eine fixe idee gewesen^^ 

EDIT:man kann die beine auch anwinkeln um mehr luft zum board zu bekommen.

MfG Terence


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. November 2009)

und wenn du zu viel willst dann zerstörst du das Board! die Halterunden die es bis lang gibt sind da besser.


----------



## Terence Skill (23. November 2009)

das bezweifle ich ebend^^ ich habe noch keine halterung gesehen die so leicht zu nutzen wäre und so kompatibel ist... und das man vorsichtig sein muss is doch klar?! ab nenn bestimmten punkt zieht sich das dann eh fest, und mehr als fest passiert da auch nich...das is doch im moment auch nich anders?


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2009)

Ist definitiv schwieriger zu montieren. Bedenke, dass du immer eine dicke Isolationsschicht um den Pot und auf dem Board hast. 

Mal ein Beispielsetup von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hast du einfach 0 Platz für eine Halterung wie du sie dir vorstellst. Es liegen einfach so viele andere Komponenten um den CPU Pot, dass du eine kompakte Haltung brauchst.

So sieht es bei mir aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (23. November 2009)

Habe hier mal fix ein Bild von so einem Pot gemacht mit mehreren Löchern.


Der 8auer kennt ne bestimmt noch und er soll nu endlich mal langsam in benutzung kommen.^^


----------



## Terence Skill (23. November 2009)

danke für die bilder... ich versteh natürlich auch was ihr meint. allerdings wäre es doch auch kein prob den pot ein paar zentimeter länger zu machen. dann ordnet man die beine noch so an wie auf der 3. skizze und die platzprobleme sind gelöst. isoliert werden kann er ja genauso wie deiner auch, das problem hier wäre das sich der bewegungsspielraum sehr verringern würde. das ist etwas was man noch überdenken müsste. ihr habt vielleicht recht mit euren einwänden. ist doch aber auch nicht verkehrt sich paar gedanken zu machen. vielleicht kommt wirklich mal ne brauchbare idee raus. für den heimanwender scheint deine lösung allerdings wirklich die einfachere und günstige variante zu sein. bei einer benchstation oder ähnlich wo sowas mehrmals täglich gemacht werden würde könnte sich das weiterspinnen der idee aber vielleicht lohnen. trotzdem danke für eure kommis und ausführungen!

MfG Terence


----------



## Klutten (23. November 2009)

Ich vermute mal, dass das Kippmoment durch die großen Entfernungen zu den Befestigungspunkten doch recht hoch ist und eine Montage daher wohl nicht vereinfacht werden würde. Zudem kann man auf so eine Entfernung doch keine Kraft mehr auf den Sockel ausüben.

So ganz blicke ich aber auch noch nicht, welchen Vorteil die Spinnenbein-Methode haben soll. Wenn man bedenkt, dass noch mindestens eine Grafikkarte montiert ist, dazu einige Lüfter über den Komponenten, sind die Beine doch eher hinderlich. Die herkömmliche Methode rund um den Sockel ist doch da viel kompakter und erleichtert das Hantieren mit LN2 oder Dice. 

Mal sehen, vielleicht blicke ich es ja noch.


----------



## Terence Skill (23. November 2009)

erstmal gibs glaub ich nix zu blicken, ich hab mich eher ein wenig getäuscht... ihr habt schon recht das es so kaum realisierbar wäre. es wäre höchstens noch möglich meine konsrutkion sozusagen auf den kopf zu stellen und die beine nach oben statt unten zu führen. das allerdings bedarf dann ja einer richtigen konstruktion einer vorrichtung und würde somit wohl nur ne menge geld und platz kosten. ich geb mich geschlagen, das funzt nich...


----------



## True Monkey (23. November 2009)

Mir würde ja eine Push Pin Halterung gefallen in der Art wie beim Ninja 2 ....also einfach die Halteklammer am Pot angeschraubt und dann die Push Pins ins Board rein.

Damit würde das anfrieren unterm Board wegfallen und für einen anderen Sockel einfach die Klammer wechseln  (beim Ninja Rev 2 sind sogar langlöcher in denen man die P.P. verschieben kann auf 1366 oder 775)

Aber das prob wird dann wohl das isolieren sein da es doch wohl einfacher ist Gewindestangen durch das Armaflex zu stecken wie mit den Push pins die Löcher zu treffen wenn Armaflex darüber ist .....hmm außer man nimmt Knete.

@der8auer 
Ist das realisierbar?


----------



## Klutten (23. November 2009)

Alle gegen einen  - Scherz

Schön, dass noch mal wer auf neue und frische Ideen kommt. Das dann nicht alles funktioniert ist ja Nebensache. Darum geben wir ja alle unseren Senf dazu.


----------



## der8auer (24. November 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mir würde ja eine Push Pin Halterung gefallen in der Art wie beim Ninja 2 ....also einfach die Halteklammer am Pot angeschraubt und dann die Push Pins ins Board rein.
> 
> Damit würde das anfrieren unterm Board wegfallen und für einen anderen Sockel einfach die Klammer wechseln  (beim Ninja Rev 2 sind sogar langlöcher in denen man die P.P. verschieben kann auf 1366 oder 775)
> 
> ...



Realisierbar ist es auf jeden Fall. Denke aber auch, dass es schwieriger zu isolieren ist und nicht so multifähig wie die herkömmliche halterung.


----------



## Terence Skill (24. November 2009)

true monkeys idee gefällt mir auch gut. meine motivation war auch eine irgendwie erleichterte benutzung, bzw halterung. ich muss auch erwähnen das ich noch nie etwas mit dice und co. benchen zu tun hatte. ich hab nichmal jemals nen "pott" inner hand gehabt. das erklärt vielleicht ein wenig die im nachhinein auch für mich blöde idee *g

EDIT: Aber ich hab natürlich vor das bald zu ändern


----------



## der8auer (24. November 2009)

Es ist keinenfalls eine blöde Idee! Gerade ExtremeOC lebt von neuen ideen, da hier viel Improvisationsgeist gefragt ist


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2009)

Hmm ...ich dachte ja auch eigentlich nur an zwei Sockel ..775 und 1366 ...da würde ein und dieselbe Klammer reichen ....wäre halt wirklich eine schnelle Art zum wechseln.

Ohne auftauen Push Pins drehen runter aufs andere Board drauf und weiter 

Der Gedanke gefällt mir schon .....und der Anpressdruck sollte doch ausreichen.

Und das isolieren des Pots wäre auch einfacher ohne Gewindestangen(lückenlos)

Der Gedanke gefällt mir immer mehr


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. November 2009)

Die Frage ist halt dann meiner Meinung nach, warum man nicht gleich zu Vigor-Benchtables bzw. Nachbauten greift, bei denen die Containerbefestigung im Prinzip vollkommen unabhängig vom Sockel realisiert werden kann.


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2009)

Vigor-Benchtables ?

Helft mir mal aufs Pferd ...was ist das ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. November 2009)

Vigor baut die meines Wissens am längsten und in vielen Varianten, u.a. auch für Luftkühler mit einem modifiziertem Montagesystem. Hier mal der V-TEC ARC Bed Rev.3.3 im Einsatz bei NewBeetle:
http://homepage2.nifty.com/NewBeetle/P5B-D+E8500+MaxxNEO.jpg
Aktuell sollte Rev. 8.0 sein.


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2009)

Aha ...ok danke ...das sieht aber auch nicht so aus als ob man damit schnelle Wechsel vollziehen könnte.

Hmm ...bei meiner Push Pin Idee wäre ein wechsel innerhalb ein zwei Minuten möglich.


----------



## Terence Skill (24. November 2009)

die konstruktion von vigor sieht ja schon recht professionell aus^^ hab bei ebay auch grad diesen hier gesehen:
Microcool Benchtable Banchetto 101 bei eBay.de: Wasserkühlung (endet 06.12.09 06:52:39 MEZ)
ist aber nich für dice un co. sondern für wasserkühlung usw. aber die gerätschaft hat irgendwie was. kann man bestimmt für nen netten casemod verwenden^^ leider is das ding ja ziemlich teuer.
Da sind die Tische auf der seite von dimastech deutlich billiger glaub ich.

Kann mir noch schnell einer erklären was das fürn ding ist auf seite 2 ist "Dimastech Evo"?

Extreme Cooling Solutions & Technologies


MfG Terence


----------



## CoNtAcT (24. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> die konstruktion von vigor sieht ja schon recht professionell aus^^ hab bei ebay auch grad diesen hier gesehen:
> Microcool Benchtable Banchetto 101 bei eBay.de: Wasserkühlung (endet 06.12.09 06:52:39 MEZ)
> ist aber nich für dice un co. sondern für wasserkühlung usw. aber die gerätschaft hat irgendwie was. kann man bestimmt für nen netten casemod verwenden^^ leider is das ding ja ziemlich teuer.
> Da sind die Tische auf der seite von dimastech deutlich billiger glaub ich.
> ...



Ich glaube, das du mit dem bench table nicht lange Freude hast, ich selber besitze ein Gehäuse aus Plexiglas und ärgere mich über jeden Kratzer.


----------



## Terence Skill (24. November 2009)

da magst du recht haben. bei häufigen bauen sieht das schnell nich mehr schön aus. aber viele teile, oder vielleicht das ganze ding könnte man gut als basis fürn schicken casemod nehmen, wenns nich so teuer wäre... 
Die Seite da von Dimastech is auch richtig interessant. Diese Kompressorkühler, Kaskaden und Phase Change systeme und was es sonst noch da gibt sind auch interessant.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. November 2009)

Wie wäre es denn eigentlich, wenn man von denn 4 äussersten Löchern an jeder ecke des MB, längere stangen nach oben hinenschraubt bzw. irgendwie befestigt, wie die normalen schrauben zur befestigung. 
Und dann am anderen ende der stangen, so eine art drehbare Schienen montieren um so die beste Position für jeden Sockel bzw. CPu zu finden.
Es schwer das zu erklären, aber ich hoffe ihr kappiert was ich damit meinte.
Ich schau mal, ob ich es auf Bild bekomme.^^


€: habe da mal was fix erstellt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0Martin21 (24. November 2009)

und wie willst du dann druck ausüben? und zudem wird das dann sehr instabil.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. November 2009)

Zu unstabil wird das bestimmt nicht werden.
Zur not kann man noch die zwei in der mitte vom rand mit benutzen.
Und bei einem sehr grossen Pot, wird bestimmt genug druck ausgeübt. 
Ist ja nur ne idee!^^


----------



## Hollywood (24. November 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Vigor baut die meines Wissens am längsten und in vielen Varianten, u.a. auch für Luftkühler mit einem modifiziertem Montagesystem. Hier mal der V-TEC ARC Bed Rev.3.3 im Einsatz bei NewBeetle:
> http://homepage2.nifty.com/NewBeetle/P5B-D+E8500+MaxxNEO.jpg
> Aktuell sollte Rev. 8.0 sein.



Der Table von Dimastech hat auch so eine Halterung wie die auf dem Bild.
Kann mich damit aber überhaupt nicht anfreunden. 



0Martin21 schrieb:


> und wie willst du dann druck ausüben? und zudem wird das dann sehr instabil.



Für solch eine Befestigung hat doch niemand Platz! Bedenke, dass da auch noch eine oder mehrere Grafikkarten auf das Brett müssen. Und Lüfter, Iso und so weiter. Die klassische Methode funktioniert meiner Meinung nach immer noch am besten.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## 0Martin21 (25. November 2009)

ich bin doch nicht der der die Idee hatte, ich habe ja die gleichen zweifel wie du.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (25. November 2009)

Naja, die stangen sind doch ziemlich weit oben und der Pot müsste ja dann auch schwerer und grösser sein als normal.


----------



## Hollywood (25. November 2009)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Naja, die stangen sind doch ziemlich weit oben und der Pot müsste ja dann auch schwerer und grösser sein als normal.



Da kann ja nur die Rede von meinem "Ihn" sein! 9 cm Durchmesser, 27 cm hoch und stolze 4 Kilo schwer!  
Aber wir haben ja schon festgestellt, dass man da keine Halterung mehr braucht! 

Hollywood


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (25. November 2009)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Da kann ja nur die Rede von meinem "Ihn" sein! 9 cm Durchmesser, 27 cm hoch und stolze 4 Kilo schwer!


Hast bestimmt schon schmerzen in der Hüfte?



Hollywood schrieb:


> Aber wir haben ja schon festgestellt, dass man da keine Halterung mehr braucht!
> 
> Hollywood


Zur Sicherung wäre sowas doch bestimmt besser.


----------

